# zip lure??????????



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

has anyone have or ever tried the zip lure?! and does it work cuz it sounds like a gimmick and if your supposed to catch a fish on every catch wouldnt it decrease the population of fish in the lake?????

:******: :box: :strapped:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If you believe any lure will catch a fish on every cast, I have a slightly used bridge over Sakakawea that I'll sell you too.

I haven't tried the zip lure but it is alot of smoke and lures like the Banjo minnow and walking worm. They do work.... at the right time and place. Not always.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Steve.... don't forget the flying lure....that was hot for a while!!!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I mentioned the 2 that I knew I had at home.  I did pick up a pack of the walking worms for about $3 but think I paid about $20 for the banjo minnows. Although I did catch some nice 5-7 lb bass in Cali on them. I also picked up a pack or two of Roland Martins helicopter lures at the dollar store a couple weeks ago.  (Still unopened but figured for $1 :huh: )


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Haven't tried them but hear they work.
If you get em, I guess you can find them at wal-mart
and dont need to pay th informerials prices.
I guess its much like the Cicada, but have heard the
cicada produces better vibration.
hear they are good for icefishing as well.
I usually dont like useing stuff like this until I'm
on the fish, then I like to try the new stuff to see how it works,
but i would imagine the bass would hit em


----------

